# Questions? Suggestions?



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

Let me know if you have any suggestions to help make this board better. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

I ill hang out here among others if its OK, you have a nice looking board. Is there a way for the board to remember my user name and password?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Your username and password are stored in a cookie so you shouldn't have to login everytime as long as you have cookies enabled in your browser. Let me know if you still have problems and I will explore the possibilities on this end.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2001)

You might see if you can get a spark in the intrust of Starband, Wild Blue, Pegasus, Direct Pc, or a general "Satellite internet". I am a certified 180 installer, and have installed a few. We are now waiting for the model 360 to ship, the say late July.

Later Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2001)

That sounds like a good idea. When we get more regular users I will open a forum on satellite internet.

*UPDATE: *I've gone ahead and added the Satellite Internet forum. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2001)

If you want to make this site work, I would suggest sticking to 'dbstalk' and forget all the petty grudges you have against the 'other' site.

Cblount, I don't believe this pertains to you. I wish you well with your endeavor. Hopefully in a few days (??) people will settle down and bring some respect to this site. But for now.......

Good luck, you need it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2001)

I appreciate your comments. This site was born from the frustration about the new rules imposed at the "other site" which is why there is so much animosity. I'm sure things will settle down in time. 

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Is there going to be a way in the future to mark a topic “read” inside of the forum instead of the whole forum being read?

GD has a lot of topics and I would like to read a few topics then mark those as read.

Thanks for your time

Later Rod


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi Rod,

Thanks for the suggestion. The "mark topic read" feature has been suggested and I think it will be included with the next release. Don't know when that will be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

I'll admit I don't like DBSForums.com moderators and it goes way back to the DBSDish.com days.

I'll try and stay on DBS topics. I have opened a few topics on DBS, but they are not getting much response. I'll keep posting topics and replies. It takes time to build a community.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Just keep those posts coming. Even though replies may be moderate, people are lurking. Friday we had 1733 hits. As you may have noticed, I've also placed a hit counter on each topic so you can see how many people have read your posts. 

You are right, it will take time but I think eventually things will pick up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

I would like to see a Broadcast Channels Forums on here, other than that eerything here looks good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

> I would like to see a Broadcast Channels Forums on here, other than that eerything here looks good.


Thanks for the suggestion. Question: What exactly would you talk about in that forum?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

About different types of antennas and give other members suggestions on the best antenna for reception and Locals on both the DBS providers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2001)

That's a good idea but I think since we have forums specifically for Dish and DirecTV, those subjects can be discussed in those forums.

Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2001)

Your welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

This seems a double-edged sword to me, but could we have a separate area to post DBS-related news articles? I really appreciate Chris posting news stuff in the general forum, but it would be nice to have an area to collect all these in. (The other half of the sword is that it would tend to resemble the "News Links" from *forums and I like the differentiation that is here..)

Just a thought. Thanks for the work, Chris!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks for your input. I thought about having a separate "Newslink" type section but like you said, it would resemble *forums. One thing I was thinking about was continuing to post news articles in the general forum and then after a few days, moving the threads to a news archive. That way all of the news articles are brought to the forefront when they first break then when moved to the archive, they can continue to be viewed and discussed if necessary. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

The news archive wouldn't be a bad idea, since typically within a day or two these are "old news" to everyone anyway.

One advantage to the current way is that people can discuss what was in the news piece in that thread.

(I still miss being able to "quote" people, though. Anyone found the right set of html or whatever to make this look decent?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2001)

To quote people, you use the EZCodes:


> ........


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2001)

I was certain I tried that (since I always preview my posts), but I bet I turned on HTML, which disables the ezcodes.. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2001)

Posted: 7/7/01 6:35:40 am 
Re: Topics marked read 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Rod,

Thanks for the suggestion. The "mark topic read" feature has been suggested and I think it will be included with the next release. Don't know when that will be. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, Any updates?

I really think this would be a great addition, this board has got to big for my browsing time.

Later Rod


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2001)

No news. The EZBoard admin had mentioned something about adding this feature but I guess they decided against it in favor of other upgrades. I will e-mail them to find out what happened. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------

